# Limpet teeth are strongest natural material known



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Very interesting.

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/limpet-teeth-strongest-natural-material-184302362.html
-


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

My teeth stronger......

While back home (Portugal) we scrape those off the rocks and eat them! 

Taste damn good...raw or quick pan fry


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Interesting, article.


----------

